# Am overwhelmed with food choices



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Daisy eats Now Fresh Grain Free Senior and she really loves it. Its a little pricey but I never saw any recalls and because of the quality you can feed less. I also just started adding green beans, carrots and coconut oil to her food. Coconut Oil is really beneficial for their coats. She takes Dasuquin as a preventative too. Food choices are so overwhelming I have been happy so far with this. Most stores will give you a free sample bag to try. Here is their website:

Dry Dog Food | Petcurean NOW FRESH Grain Free Dry Dog Food


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Probably not the answer you are looking for, but I have recently read some rave reviews of Purina's new ProPlan Bright Mind. These were from fellow breeders who have put their older dogs on it and have been beyond pleased with the results.

I plan to switch my 12 year old to it. She still seems bright but if I can improve that as much as the Dasuquin has improved her mobility-well, I would be thrilled.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

If she had a rear leg injury she may still have some residual pain or arthritis. Have you seen a doc about adding an anti-inflammatory or pain reliever? Also, my 14 yr old guy who eats Fromm won't eat without some sort of topper on his food. I usually use a bit of ProPlan Sensitive Skin & Stomach. In the days that I'm out, I have to scavenge around the house to toss something else in the bowl (ex. treats torn up). I don't see this as a need to switch food, he just wants a little "extra" & has me trained quite well to give it to him.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

Tahnee GR said:


> Probably not the answer you are looking for, but I have recently read some rave reviews of Purina's new ProPlan Bright Mind. These were from fellow breeders who have put their older dogs on it and have been beyond pleased with the results.
> 
> I plan to switch my 12 year old to it. She still seems bright but if I can improve that as much as the Dasuquin has improved her mobility-well, I would be thrilled.


I just got back form Michigan State to see an internal medicine doctor and he insisted that the best foods on the market especially seniors are Purina, Royal Canin, Science Diet, and Hills. I do not feel any of the above as I feed Fromm but I am considering switching.I know may people will say that the reason vets push these foods is because they get a kick back and that is COMPLETELY untrue. Especially for MSU as they don't even sell the foods he mentioned. The reason for the referral is because the listed brands are the ONLY foods that have current data on how the food effects the dogs over their lifetime. So I would agree with you when saying that switching to ProPlan might be a really great option.


----------



## abbysunnymom (Jul 17, 2015)

*Am not sure if I can reply to individual posts*

Or if I just reply here inline? New to the forum.

Thanks for the replies and suggestions. The reasons I am thinking of switching are her coat is dull, she sleeps all the time, she stopped wanting to eat the Ultra Large Breed Adult after it seemed to be different. I don't mind adding something on top or even switching her to soft food. I also have read a lot of complaints about Ultra and thought I might find something that would give her a little spunk in her old age without breaking my budget. 

What I have liked about Nutro Ultra is it seems to be efficient if their stools tell the story.

As for the suggestions about Purina, I always thought the major store brands like Purina were supposed to have cheaper ingredients?

Oh, I almost forgot... I read that kibble takes a long time to digest and it's true that since changing to half soft food she seemed to be less lethargic for so many hours after meals.

If I may ask another, related question, why do the dog food cans and bags say to feed them so much? I can't feed my dogs as much as they calls for or they'd be huge!

I'm having trouble remembering what everyone wrote, sorry. I'll get the hang of replying to a forum on the iPad. Thanks


----------



## abbysunnymom (Jul 17, 2015)

*She does have some arthritis from the torn ligament*

In fact, I am going tomorrow to ask for a pain reliever since it seems to have gotten to that point after a walk. I have heard some scary things about the anti-inflammatories though.


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Personally I don't trust the big market brands there is research that does say that their ingredients are inferior factory leftovers.
I would consider taking a senior off dry kibble as it is hard on their system I am trying freeze dried Orijen in combination with home cooked which is very expensive but their are other brands of freeze dried ( you soak it and it essentially turns into wet food and is less processed than dry kibble) or you can buy canned wet food. I have had luck with Origen, Pinnacle and Wellness.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

From what I understand and read, Purina food comes from factories that only produce dog food, so there's no recalls due to factory leftovers in the food. I could be wrong though, correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

There is a definite difference between Purina ProPlan and their grocery store food. I feed the ProPlan and have been very happy with it, as have many other breeders and competitors. I have also fed Fromm, NutriSouce and Canidae and they were good foods as well.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I agree with the above post. Pro plan is their premium food. You can't find it in the grocery store. We were the same way. We thought no way are we feeding Chloe pro plan. But after reading here and looking at ingredients it's a good food.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I've been very happy with Wellness Core dry food. Have tried others over the years (Merrick, Innova Evo) but Chance has done very well on the Core grain-free. No more ear infections or hot spots.
He loves it too. He has never been finicky.
Remember to transition over to a new food gradually to avoid tummy upset.
There are a lot of good choices and it can be overwhelming.


----------

